# Sewing in woven labels



## sarch (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello, 
I know this question has been asked before but I need more details and options from the experts. I have woven labels with my brand and care instructions things like that and I need to these labels to be sewn on the inside of my blank shirts. Ive contacted local companies but they will only do thousands. So what are some good companies that can provide this service? Thanks you!!

Steve


----------



## zoly55 (Jun 27, 2014)

I think CBF Labels can do it for you. www.cbflabel.com try and give them a call.


----------



## Lisa-marie (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a small production facility in Orange County and might be able to help you with your needs. Msg me if you still need help.


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

Just post a local ad for a seamstress, you'll probably find someone


----------



## KidSrod (Feb 25, 2015)

sarch said:


> Hello,
> I know this question has been asked before but I need more details and options from the experts. I have woven labels with my brand and care instructions things like that and I need to these labels to be sewn on the inside of my blank shirts. Ive contacted local companies but they will only do thousands. So what are some good companies that can provide this service? Thanks you!!
> 
> Steve


How do you customize and print your tags? Do you use illustrator to design the logo then screen print it on the tag ? I have no clue how to print on tags, or even where to get tags.


----------

